# Liana - Model



## Lyncca

My most recent model shoot from this weekend....

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. the blown out spot on her hand annoys me.





7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.


----------



## timethief

They look good. nice work. I like number 4 most .


----------



## Lyncca

timethief said:


> They look good. nice work. I like number 4 most .


 
Thank you  #4 is one of my favorites too.  It was pretty funny cause that town had a "Main Street Days" festival going on that wasn't open yet.  We weren't really supposed to be there unless we had a booth.  No one bothered us, but we did arouse quite a bit of attention.  For that shot, she had a crew of workers sitting there watching so it was hard to get a serious "longing" shot when she really wanted to just giggle. LOL


----------



## ~Stella~

They look great.  Wonderful work and I bet the model is pleased with them as well - they are very flattering.

Very minor, but I noticed on #3 that behind her back is a red...something (light?).  If you look too quickly, she looks like she is in a backless dress with a spot of terrible sunburn.  Once you notice it, it's kind of annoying.  You might want to eliminate that.


----------



## Lyncca

~Stella~ said:


> They look great. Wonderful work and I bet the model is pleased with them as well - they are very flattering.
> 
> Very minor, but I noticed on #3 that behind her back is a red...something (light?). If you look too quickly, she looks like she is in a backless dress with a spot of terrible sunburn. Once you notice it, it's kind of annoying. You might want to eliminate that.


 
Thank you and yes she loves them.  I did notice that spot you are refering to.  I think the sun was hitting there.  I will burn it out, especially since this is one my favorite shots.


----------



## red1013

as always...your stuff rocks


----------



## newrmdmike

shes nice to look at, i think the fifth is the classiest, and my favorite.

i know your location says fort worth, but this looks really similar to an area i know in tomball texas . . . 
with a last shot at lake travis?


----------



## decaphotography

_I love your last photo!  Love the colors and the way she stands out on the rock.
_


----------



## red1013

Hi Lyncca,
I was checking out your website and there is a typo on you blushing brides page. Your missing the I in Images


----------



## twocolor

I'm leaning towards #7 as my favorite.  The conversion there is really nice.  Did you add a warming filter?

Great job on these, they are beautiful!


----------



## Lyncca

red1013 said:


> as always...your stuff rocks


 
Thank you!



newrmdmike said:


> shes nice to look at, i think the fifth is the classiest, and my favorite.
> 
> i know your location says fort worth, but this looks really similar to an area i know in tomball texas . . .
> with a last shot at lake travis?


 
The fifth is one of her favs too.  Where we were was Downtown Grapevine and then Grapevine Lake.  I haven't heard of Tomball.  Is it far out from the Metroplex?  I'm always looking for quaint towns for shoots.



decaphotography said:


> _I love your last photo! Love the colors and the way she stands out on the rock._


 
Thank you.  It was fairly painful for her, but she was game for jagged rocks stabbing her in the back and cold lake water  



red1013 said:


> Hi Lyncca,
> I was checking out your website and there is a typo on you blushing brides page. Your missing the I in Images


 
I got your email.  Thanks! I will get it fixed.  That is a new page so I hadn't gone over it much.



twocolor said:


> I'm leaning towards #7 as my favorite. The conversion there is really nice. Did you add a warming filter?
> 
> Great job on these, they are beautiful!


 
I believe that one used an action I have called Split Tone.  It does have a brownish tint to it. And, thank you. I love your photos as well!


----------



## Erik McCormick

Excellent work!  I think I'm liking #2 the best!  They are all great though!


----------



## manaheim

Nice work as always.  I was drawn to 6 for some reason.  9 is... wow. 

As I commented to another person I like it when the skin tones aren't pushed quite so much, but I understand the style and I don't think it's overly done here.

Regardless, I _wish_ I had your portraiture skills.  Really nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mersad

Great work as usual Lyncca. *5* and *6* are my favorites. Very natural and down-to-earth.


----------



## bigtwinky

I'm really digging #5.  Actually, I like all of them.

Great posing, nice exposures, great model.  Looks like it was a fun shoot.


----------



## Lyncca

Erik McCormick said:


> Excellent work! I think I'm liking #2 the best! They are all great though!


 
Thank you 



manaheim said:


> Nice work as always. I was drawn to 6 for some reason. 9 is... wow.
> 
> As I commented to another person I like it when the skin tones aren't pushed quite so much, but I understand the style and I don't think it's overly done here.
> 
> Regardless, I _wish_ I had your portraiture skills. Really nice. Thanks for sharing.


 
Yea, I getcha.  Everyone likes different processing.  She had really great skin, so she didn't require too much.



Mersad said:


> Great work as usual Lyncca. *5* and *6* are my favorites. Very natural and down-to-earth.


 
Thanks Mersad 


bigtwinky said:


> I'm really digging #5. Actually, I like all of them.
> 
> Great posing, nice exposures, great model. Looks like it was a fun shoot.


 
It was, especially cause we did a little B&E since it the block was shut down for a festival.  We entertained the workers quite a bit. LOL


----------



## artoledo

I know i shouldnt be posting in here but your photos amaze me. Just out of curiosity I have 2 questions. Sorry for my noob questions..... 1. Do you use a flash? 2. How do you get your pics to have that soft look all the time?


----------



## Moonb007

Great work, I enjoyed number 8 the best and my only negative comment would be that number 2 looks a little washed.


----------



## gravity0

Which part of Fort Worth.  I live in the metroplex too.  

BTW I like the last one best.


----------



## Lyncca

artoledo said:


> I know i shouldnt be posting in here but your photos amaze me. Just out of curiosity I have 2 questions. Sorry for my noob questions..... 1. Do you use a flash? 2. How do you get your pics to have that soft look all the time?


 
Well, Thank you! I don't always, but in this case I was using a flash for fill and catchlights. The soft look is even lighting and how I process them. Depending on the picture, I use a variety of different methods. This girl did have fantastic skin, so the work on her was pretty minimal.



Moonb007 said:


> Great work, I enjoyed number 8 the best and my only negative comment would be that number 2 looks a little washed.


 
I intended for it to look that way, but that certainly doesn't mean everyone will like all of the processing, which is why I use a lot of variety to see what works for different people.



gravity0 said:


> Which part of Fort Worth. I live in the metroplex too.
> 
> BTW I like the last one best.


 
Thank you, and I live right on the border between Watauga and Keller.


----------



## cphanh

Great pictures and lighting. Good job...hope to see more of your work.


----------



## rubbertree

IMO, #4 & #5 are the best. The outfit in 1, 2, 6? ick. I do not like that at all. But that is no reflection on you.
Great stuff.


----------



## NJMAN

I meant to comment on this sooner.  I just have to tell you that this series is outstanding Lyncca!  You have certainly proved that you are one talented photographer.  She is a beautiful model, and you have definitely done her justice. I am not able to pick out any favorites because they are all excellent IMHO. Your processing is top notch as well!  The soft touch is very appropriate, and I love the treatment on #2.  That is quite a skill she has for laying on rocks like that and appearing comfortable!

I wish I had models like this around here to do sessions with.  Maybe I am just not looking in the right places!   What do you suggest for seeking out lovely young models without seeming like a middle-aged creep? Although, my wife might not like the idea of me spending time with pretty young models...


----------



## Lyncca

rubbertree said:


> IMO, #4 & #5 are the best. The outfit in 1, 2, 6? ick. I do not like that at all. But that is no reflection on you.
> Great stuff.


 
LOL, that's just funny 



NJMAN said:


> I meant to comment on this sooner. I just have to tell you that this series is outstanding Lyncca! You have certainly proved that you are one talented photographer. She is a beautiful model, and you have definitely done her justice. I am not able to pick out any favorites because they are all excellent IMHO. Your processing is top notch as well! The soft touch is very appropriate, and I love the treatment on #2. That is quite a skill she has for laying on rocks like that and appearing comfortable!
> 
> I wish I had models like this around here to do sessions with. Maybe I am just not looking in the right places!  What do you suggest for seeking out lovely young models without seeming like a middle-aged creep? Although, my wife might not like the idea of me spending time with pretty young models...


 
Thank you so much   I'm about to post a new shoot  
As far as where I get the models, after I got finished harassing all of my friends, I went to ModelMayhem.com.  Most of my models come from there now.  It also doesn't hurt that Texas has a lot of hot women 
At first I was contacting models that would work for trade and after hitting up enough, I had a couple of responses.  Now, I don't even have to look, they contact me, so I guess my portfolio is improving, which was the goal!


----------



## MyaLover

Would you mind sharing your settings for these?


----------

